# More movements than normal - Twins 30wks



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi I am 30 weeks pregnant with twins and for the last two days have been experiencing more movements than previously.  I saw the midwife 3 days ago and everything seemed fine then, but what could the increase in movements mean, and is it a cause for concern? 
Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Don't worry, as long as it hasn't been a case of lots of movement and then none, its ok. They have probably got into a position where all the limbs are at the front so you can feel it more, or starting to wrestle for space in there!
All the best 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks very much for your reply xx


----------

